# Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP



## vwgti1.8TT (Mar 12, 2003)

Has anyone had any issues with there Catalyic Converter? My fiancee's touareg has been in the shop since yesterday. After muliptle backfires & gas mileage dropping like crazy, I scanned it the other day and it had the following codes:
2 Faults Found:
16804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16814 - Catalyst System: Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0430 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
The dealer says they dont know whats up. They say that both the converters dead. They are still running tests. The lead reginal vw enginner to come inspect it and see what the issue is. The service manager says he never seen this and there are no reported issues regarding this.


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (vwgti1.8TT)*

I'm no expert, but maybe a bad Emission Control Unit, Defective Cat, OR... is there any chance that someone may have poured a bit of diesel into the tank by accident? 


_Modified by Treg_John at 1:43 PM 7-13-2005_


----------



## ralphy55 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (vwgti1.8TT)*

My 04 V6 is in the shop today for replacement of the catalytic converter, again. The first one was swapped out less than 3 months (5000 miles) ago. The garage told me that VW had a new part number based on defective cats and that was the problem. I'm not sure if this is true or that they were just trying to make me feel better since I've been into see them with some kind of major problem every other week for the last 3 months. Too bad that there is no lemon law in Canada.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (ralphy55)*

The cat is probably fine. It's the O2 sensors that I'd query.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (LLB)*

And which Touareg is it? V6, V8, or TDI?


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (vwgti1.8TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgti1.8TT* »_The dealer says they dont know whats up. They say that both the converters dead. They are still running tests. The lead reginal vw enginner to come inspect it and see what the issue is. The service manager says he never seen this and there are no reported issues regarding this.

Are you burning a lot of engine oil?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (vwgti1.8TT)*

My problem:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1946055
I went in three times before the problem was fixed:
1st time:
*Replace secondary air combi valve:* 
_066-131-101 valve
078-131-120-k gasket
06a-131-120-a gasket_
2nd time:
*SS reinstall combi valve gasket:*
3rd time:
*Technical Diagnosis*
*Loosen and fasten engine *
*Remove and install pre-catalytic converter*
_7L0-254-300-DX Catalyst
7L0-253-115-B Gasket
7L0-253-115-A Gasket_
The problem was:
*P0420:* _Car bank 1 efficiency below threshold_
*P0430:* _Car bank 2 efficiency below threshold_
*P1423:* _Bank1 sec.air air flow too low _
*P1411:* _Bank2 sec.air air flow too low_ 
4 months later .. 7000+ miles, everything is still working fine.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (mishref)*

Any symptoms or signs to look out for???


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (TREGinginCO)*

In my case? Check Engine Light.
The car didnt feel that much different to me.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (vwgti1.8TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgti1.8TT* »_Has anyone had any issues with there Catalyic Converter? My fiancee's touareg has been in the shop since yesterday. After muliptle backfires & gas mileage dropping like crazy, I scanned it the other day and it had the following codes:
2 Faults Found:
16804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16814 - Catalyst System: Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0430 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
The dealer says they dont know whats up. They say that both the converters dead. They are still running tests. The lead reginal vw enginner to come inspect it and see what the issue is. The service manager says he never seen this and there are no reported issues regarding this.


i'm assuming you mean misfire?
check the O2 sensor.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina, 
I had the exact same issue, Its a problem far larger than the O2 sensors.








They had to drop my engine and replace the "pre-cats".
*vwgti1.8TT:* What year is your treg and the last 5 digits of the VIN?


_Modified by mishref at 10:03 PM 8-13-2005_


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Catalyic Converters Problem- HELP (mishref)*

with backfires, the engine is running pig rich
how is the idle quality?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

May seem silly at first, but bear with me.
Sounds like an air filter issue.
Do you have aftermarket air filters?
When was the last time you changed the air filters?
Just a thought - the last service call I had with my former vehicle (1998 Toyota LandCruiser), the service department told me that both catalytic converters had to be replaced (cost $3500) because of low efficiency (even showed me the test results).
To make a long story short, I replaced the air filter, check engine light went out, and when re-tested by the dealer the cats were magically OK again.
HTH


----------



## 2Quick6 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Cat Converter Problems*

I have the same codes for my 04:
6804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16814 - Catalyst System: Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0430 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Had a vibration / rattle sound coming from the under the car passenger side. When I took the car in for 50K service I asked dealer to check out. I was informed that the noise is coming from the Cat. Dealer says they won't replace just for the noise, but will replace if it goes bad. I took the car to my mechanic who put it up on the lift and hit the Cat with his hand, you could hear a noise inside which he says is the ceramic core breaking down. Car has constant CEL which always give the same codes. Sent certified letter to VW and also reported to BBB, stay tuned!:screwy:


----------

